# Buying equipment from Alternative Archery



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm really confuser on this but it is probably simpler than I'm thinking. So I buy a $500.00 riser from Alternative and pay shipping to the US. Do I pay a duty on that and if so how does that work? And who collects the duty money? 

Thanks for any help any one can give me.

Ted


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

I buy from there once and a while and haven't had to pay import yet.

Regards


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Everything is included in the shipping price you see in the cart plus your item.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

eagle man said:


> I'm really confuser on this but it is probably simpler than I'm thinking. So I buy a $500.00 riser from Alternative and pay shipping to the US. Do I pay a duty on that and if so how does that work? And who collects the duty money?
> 
> Thanks for any help any one can give me.
> 
> Ted


VAT (Value Added Tax) is only paid by folks who live in the UK.

Since you are from the US,
you do not pay VAT.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've bought quite a few items from them and had no import problems. I didn't have to pay anything above and beyond the price they charged me (no import duties). The thing I find most interesting is how shipping on one brand of a particular item can be inexpensive, but if you switch to another brand's similar item the shipping is dramatically higher (both from same country of origin). It makes me think there's subtleties in customs that are being lumped into shipping charges, but I can't say for sure.

I've skipped out on tracking for all my orders I've placed with them. Tracking will only tell you when it gets to the U.K. border - USPS doesn't provide tracking once it's on our shores. UPS might, however.

-Kent W.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

If they stock your item, shipping is generally as fast as UPS or USPS. One small item I ordered actually arrived in three days. Faster than USPS Priority mail.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

c365 said:


> If they stock your item, shipping is generally as fast as UPS or USPS. One small item I ordered actually arrived in three days. Faster than USPS Priority mail.


Hmmm... you must have better mail karma than me. When I ordered, it took over two weeks, almost all of which was shipping, stuck in USPS for more than half the time. That's really the only reason I can imagine for not ordering through them - you never really know how long it'll take to receive things. If you can tolerate the shipping times, the prices and uncommon items they stock can be worth the wait.

-Kent W.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

If you pay them with Paypal, they'll send you a confirm email. You have to acknowledge that email before they send it out.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> Hmmm... you must have better mail karma than me. When I ordered, it took over two weeks, almost all of which was shipping, stuck in USPS for more than half the time. That's really the only reason I can imagine for not ordering through them - you never really know how long it'll take to receive things. If you can tolerate the shipping times, the prices and uncommon items they stock can be worth the wait.
> 
> -Kent W.


Yeah I agree, stuck in the postal system once it gets here is a bummer. One item I ordered (not from Alternative) took three days to move ten miles to me.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

According to the Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States (2014)

"9506.99.05 
Archery articles and equipment and parts and accessories thereof are Free"

Rasyad


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Great feed back...I know a lot more than I did!

Ted


----------



## SS7777 (Mar 17, 2012)

Really like them, nothing but positive experiences with them.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

USPS has been going downhill lately, had several recent items either I sent out (usually professional but not time sensitive) or got in (usually archery stuff) that took longer than the promised time frame, including next day that was two or three days. Few years back that did not happen. Shame. [I don't understand hamstringing the basic inexpensive mail service just to make some sort of subsidy point.]

In fairness, I also got caught out on the Amazon delivery debacle on a couple packages for a recent xmas.

SmartPost is the biggest joke going though, I've had people send things that way and you'll track it's in town 3 days before it gets delivered because of however the handoff to USPS works. That stinks because once a package is in town the logical side of your brain is like, it'll be here today.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

I've bought quite a few things from Alternative. No import fees or duty, excellent prices and decently fast shipping (considering they are 5000 miles away). Alternative is my preferred archery shop... though I do use Lancaster from time to time as long as their price is good. I've found on a lot of things (particularly stabilizers, for some reason), Lancaster charges almost twice what Alternative does. I'm patient, I'd rather wait a few extra days and save money  The only downside is that it would be a pain to have to return something, so make sure you know exactly what you want before you shop.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

eagle man said:


> I'm really confuser on this but it is probably simpler than I'm thinking. So I buy a $500.00 riser from Alternative and pay shipping to the US. Do I pay a
> 
> 
> > duty
> ...


ahahaha he said duty....


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

same here, never an issue and no duty so far, its too bad the reality is I get most thing cheaper and faster than ordering form my own continent 

wayne


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

I've purchased a few things from Altservices. Generally prices are lower shipping is more (basically overnight air rates) and you'll pay a bank fee for currency exchange. Can't remember but fee isn't very much like $5 or so. Once you place the order Altservices takes care of the rest

Once your item ships it takes about a week to arrive. I live in Midwest 

Generally the advantage is that Altservices sometimes has items that are not available or out of stock in USA.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

I bought a riser, sight and a few other items. The total was high enough that the fee for their frequent buyer club (or whatever they call it) was less than what I saved with the 5% discount.
I ended up saving about 10% from LAS even after shipping.

The reason I make the purchase was that I called LAS to how long the riser would take to get in an out of stock color. The answer was a somewhat ambiguous 3 or 4 weeks. I sent an email to Alternative and they said it was in stock with their supplier so if I placed the order last Friday they would have and ship it by this Wednesday. I received it today. 3 days shipping time.

While I would have preferred to do business here in the US you can't really argue with getting exactly what you want faster and cheaper. \


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Tangential point, while looking at the MK limbs a poster mentioned on another thread, the acronym for Alternative Sporting Services was noted.


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

Azzurri said:


> Tangential point, while looking at the MK limbs a poster mentioned on another thread, the acronym for Alternative Sporting Services was noted.


That is not a 'thing' in the UK. Although, if their name was Alternative Recurve Sporting Equipment, the average Brit would find it hilarious


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Just another data point. Ordered a Avalon tec one sight from them as it does not appear available in USA. Ordered it on Nov 18th, confirmation stated expected dispatch date TODAy (way back on the 18th). Nothing showed up, and then today got another email dispatch date Nov 28th.
Had been planning on contacting them as it seemed like it had gone missing.

10 days to get a in stock item out in the mail. So looks like they can be very slow.
Paul

Paul


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have placed quite a few orders with Alt and never an issue.


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

My assumption is there won't be a real issue asside from them being slow in this case. It can happen. I'd still consider them for small stuff but if I need it in a hurry, local or Lancaster is probably the best bet.
Paul


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Just for completeness - the sight arrived yesterday. Good condition, packaging was fine.
Seems like a nice sight that should last for quite a while.

Paul


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

c365 said:


> If you pay them with Paypal, they'll send you a confirm email. You have to acknowledge that email before they send it out.


If you pay with credit card do you have to acknowledge the confirmation email?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Franklin7 said:


> If you pay with credit card do you have to acknowledge the confirmation email?


I've payed for a couple of risers from them by CC and never had to deal with a confirmation email.
I assume the confirmation email is just when using PayPal.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks I bought some stuff from them and was hoping it would ship today-tomorrow. But wasn't sure if I had to do anything with the confirmation email.


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

I've had good experiences with Alternative. Depending on their inventory, if their website states that the item ships next day, it usually ships next day. However, you have to remember that if you order something at noon central time, it's 6 PM in the UK. They might not get to the order until the next day, then you add one additional day to ship. Add weekends into the mix, then it gets a little longer.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered a riser from ALT yesterday using my debit card. There were no extra steps involved in the transaction.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> I ordered a riser from ALT yesterday using my debit card. There were no extra steps involved in the transaction.


I spoke too soon.

Because the riser I ordered is a special order from Spigarelli, I needed to confirm that I wanted to go ahead with the order by replying to their email.
That's actually good business, think some folks might get a little upset if not informed that there could be an 8 - 12 week wait.

GB


----------

